# Mid Illinois trial



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any word on the open?


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

It's a BIG quad ......momma and a poppa ...was told outa the first 20 plus dogs 2 did it nice


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Are they going to finish tonight?


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Just talked to a very close source and they have 24 dogs left to run Saturday AM


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 16, 2009)

any news yet on the open callbacks


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Someone's gotta know the open & AM status by now, surely.....;-)


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Still no updates.........sure would like to know something about open and AM


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Am is going to the water blind with I think 18 dogs. I believe they lost 10 on the land blind. Don't know about the Open.

John


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Callbacks at Sunset last night for the Qual and the O/H Amateur are as follows:

Amateur (after land blind, callbacks to water blind)
1
5
8
12
13
17
20
22
24
30
33
37
38
39
40
41
44
51
52
56
60
63
64
65

Qual callbacks after waterblind going into the water marks
3
10
13
14
16
18
20
23


----------



## tami (Sep 12, 2010)

qualifying results

1st 18- Doc/Ackman
2nd 10 Diesel/Horneck
3rd 14 -Guage/Ahlers
4th 13 - Rusty /Bledsoe
RJ-20 - Dakota/ Lanning

Jams: 3 Sharpie/Brion; 16 Rip/ Welbourne; 23 Tazz/ Aul


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

tami said:


> qualifying results
> 
> 1st 18- Doc/Ackman
> 2nd 10 Diesel/Horneck
> ...


 
That was a fun Qual! Congrats to Doc and Diesel and the rest! Tami, if you are who I think, THANK YOU for taking your valubale time to set up some fun tests! We really enjoyed it.

P.S....Susan, I think you underestimated Rust-Bucket...he looked pretty darn good!

Chris


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Congrats to Jodi and Doc...His first Qual ever...and he won it! Sweet


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

any word on the derby or the open??????????


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Partial AM results.

1. Grady
2. Punch
Jam- Blew

That is all I know. 

Gene


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

open results:1st 106 Drake Jason Baker,2nd Boo Jess Bently,3rd Dozer Jason Baker,4th Player Bill Eckett,RJ Bishop Ryan Brasseaux,Jams 64,84,22,39,67,32,35,65.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Way to go Jason and congratulations to Sweet Pea and the rest of the Sandhill crew on the win with Drake and 3rd with Dozer! Congratualtions to Chad Baker on the Am win!


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Gene said:


> Partial AM results.
> 
> 1. Grady
> 2. Punch
> ...


3.Charles Beardon
4. Lucy- Whitely (get out your pom-poms golden fans!
RJ Blew
Jams: Honor Bledsoe, Tick Judas, Tara Main, Jackie McKay, Alex Washburn, Missing one......


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Congrats to all and way to go Chad and Grady .....


----------

